# Safety and contraception?



## Fionamp (Aug 25, 2001)

I have recently got married and have therefor started having sex with husband without a condom, I am still on the pill. However i am a little worried that the pill might not be able to cope with episodes of IBS d-type. What are your views on it? We are not trying for a baby.


----------



## mack2380 (May 17, 2000)

I'm not married yet, but I have been having the same problems with my boyfriend. The birth control pills were just to hard for my system to handle, and my IBS just went haywire. There are other options of birthcontrol you can try other than condoms though. You could discuss a few with your doctor. If you are not afraid of needles, I have alot of friends who have had a great deal of luck with the shots you recieve every three months. Good luck.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you are having a few loose stools a day it's probably not enough to muck up the birth control pills.If you are having a lot of very watery stools (like 10 a day or more) your diarrhea may be bad enough that the pill may not be completely absorbed.K.------------------ kmottus###aol.comï¿½When I despair, I remember that all through history the way of truth and love has always won. There have been tyrants and murderers and for a time they seem invincible but in the end, they always fallï¿½Think of it, ALWAYS. ï¿½Mahatma GandhiMy story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Fionamp (Aug 25, 2001)

Thanks for all your replies. I asked the doctor about the Jab but because on some pills i bleed constantly he recommended that i didn;t go on it incase i had a bleed for three months.Thanks again for all your advice.


----------



## linds1979 (Sep 7, 2001)

;


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

Most guys complain that a condom seriously hampers their experience. They know it is important to wear one at times, but after marriage it is not a preferred method of contraception. One male friend of mine likens using condoms to taking a shower in a raincoat.I do NOT want to get pregnant at this time, and take the pill and use condoms. I won't make my fiance wear one after we're married though, unless there is a reason to question the effectiveness of the Pill at that time (antibiotics, etc.)...he doesn't like having to use one, but puts up with it because he knows no condom=no sex, but not using one will be an extra nicety we can experience together after our marriage, and while we still don't want to think about kids for at least a few years, an oops won't be as bad after we're married as it would be now, for many reasons.I would never consider not using a condom with anyone other than a definitely committed partner, in my case no one but my husband. I unfortunately have seen firsthand how devastating AIDS can be to the person with it and their loved ones. There are other things to worry about besides AIDS, of course, but these days unprotected sex could cost you your life. Sorry, I'm stepping off my soapbox now... I know it's not that relavant to the original discussion. BTW, back the original question... my dr said he wouldn't worry to much about D reducing the effectiveness of the pill... but he also knew I used condoms too... I will ask him more specifically about it the next time i see him, since marriage is in my future. I think the dose and formulation of your specific pill could make a difference. I also take mine at night, which gives it a good 8 hours to digest before D, hopefully.From what my dr said, vomiting soon after taking your pill is far more likely to reduce the effectiveness than D... by the time it gets to your lower intestine it's mostly absorbed, I guess??


----------



## linds1979 (Sep 7, 2001)

/


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

I have heard that a patch form of the pill is being developed... I would love to use something like that for the convenience, and it'd be perfect for IBSers!







I've also heard that a monthly birth control shot is being released soon or just has been, I think... which could be good for some people. I have a friend who had a pretty bad experience with depo provera, and that stuff is in your system for 3 months if you don't tolerate it well... so I'm afraid to try it. I had asked my dr briefly about it last time I saw him, but he thought I was OK with the pill at that time, and we started me taking it continuously (no sugar pills) which has helped me in many ways.


----------



## linds1979 (Sep 7, 2001)

/


----------

